# Fredericton Restaurant??



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 8, 2019)

We will be going to Fredericton to spend two nights.

We will golf (Kingswood, and West Hills or Mactaquac).

We'll eat at Sam Snead's one time----do any TUGgers have another suggestion??

Pat


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 16, 2019)

Isaac's Way, downtown.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Aug 17, 2019)

I have had at least one of my daughters living there the past 9 years for either school or work, and I get their occasionally on business.   My favorites are:

The 11th Mile
https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Restaura...iews-11th_Mile-Fredericton_New_Brunswick.html

540 Kitchen
https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Restaura...40_Kitchen_Bar-Fredericton_New_Brunswick.html


----------

